# need some help/advice



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 13, 2011)

how can you tell which class of driving your horse would best fit into? i plan on driving two horses this year but dont know which classes to put them in.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 13, 2011)

Read the rulebook(s). It describes in each class how the horse is supposed to move. I.e. in Western it's low strides with very little animation of the hocks and knees and headset no higher that 3" above the withers, whereas a Single horse is animated with a MUCH higher headset. Country is in between. This is assuming you're showing AMHA or AMHR. In open shows all bets are off....


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 13, 2011)

As a new shower I wouldn't worry about Single Pleasure. Even if your horse has the movement for it, doing well in that class requires a lot of pizazz and that's something most of us aren't equipped to train for ourselves.



Take a look at your horses and how they naturally hold their heads when they move. Do they hold them low and move quietly? Then I'd try WCP in AMHR or Classic Pleasure if you're showing A. If they hold their heads higher and move their legs more, I'd try Country Pleasure.

Leia


----------



## Minxiesmom (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe AMHA has a video out that shows the different styles of driving horses. There have been a couple of clinics in Oregon about just that very thing...one last year with Portia K and we just had one here in S. Oregon with Austin Van Wyck. It was about a 50/50 split with horses for Classic and ones for Country Pleasure. Austin did explain it very well for us. I don't believe anyone there left without a clear understanding of the difference.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 13, 2011)

Minxiesmom said:


> Austin did explain it very well for us. I don't believe anyone there left without a clear understanding of the difference.


Can you tell us what he thought the differences were between the three divisions?

Leia


----------



## Relic (Mar 13, 2011)

Minxiesmom come back get back here



Can you share what you learned the differances are between country and the classic class. l read everything l can get my hands on but it doesn't seem to filter into my brain as from the classes l have watched there doesn't seem to be a heck of a differance..


----------



## Minxiesmom (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Leia pretty much described it. It is headset and motion difference. For classic you look for not just a flat neck, but still on the bridle and can be three inches higher than the withers. They want pretty movement...think warmblood. I think the horse that won the world in classic last year was the perfect picture of what they are looking for. I believe it was Pat McGinnis driving. It was such a pretty horse with a rounded neck, very on the bit, with long flowey strides. He was very flat kneed. Picture a quarter horse hunter under saddle with a level neck (no peanut roller). Flat walk.

Country they want them up necked, the best will come straight up and break nicely at the poll and very on the bit. More motion with the legs but not breaking level. A more snappy trot. If they have a reachy trot, then that little extra at the end of the stride. I haven't tried to explain this in words, so it is difficult! Flat walk.

Single pleasure will be the extreme horse, contained fire! Lots of knee in the trot and the headset very extreme. Think three gated saddlebred or Arab park horse. Flat walk not so necessary.

All styles have to have distinct differences in the trots called for, not necessarily lots of speed, but what makes the horse look good.

I would highly recommend Austin Van Wyck for a clinic! He is suprisingly reasonable in his rates. We broke ours into private lessons one day and the driving styles clinic on the second day. Both days were great for me in different ways. My private lesson was VERY helpful. He picked on some bad habits I have started doing and helped me correct some problems I am having with Patch. The second day was like being able to judge the classes with Austin right next to you telling his reasons. We classified every horse there into the catagory they fit into. Very interactive. He is a nice guy also.


----------



## Sandee (Mar 13, 2011)

Just from personal experience and my opinion (which will buy you a cup of coffee if you add $1.50). Classic (in AMHA) and Western Pleasure (AMHR) is a horse that carries his head/neck almost flat out from his should/back. His legs move without much knee action - more like 2 little sticks off the body. Country Pleasure (A & R) is a horse that wants to hold his head up a bit more; picks is feet and legs up so that his knees obviously bend [ here's the tricky part some of the CP horses at the shows either can't or don't move their knees ...some will place some won't] .

In either case your horse still needs to tuck their head and be "on the bit". A,, not sloppy laying on their back, but a more relaxed rein is tolerated in W.P. and the Classic over the C.P.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 13, 2011)

No sure if this will help or not, but I had 4 AMHA judges tell me at a Pinto show that my mare was what they thought was the perfect Classic Pleasure Horse. She was more forward than she was in this photo, so a longer stride, but the headset would have been the same. Note a completely loose side check.






Now, this is how she CAN move - saw her do this today in the pasture as a matter of fact. So it isn't just about how the horse moves, but how they have been trained to drive and what is natural for them.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 14, 2011)

i dont trust myself to make a sound judgement on something like this so when i hook her up(which should be in a month or two



) i'll take a video of her moving and you guys can be the judge(s)!



targetsmom said:


> No sure if this will help or not, but I had 4 AMHA judges tell me at a Pinto show that my mare was what they thought was the perfect Classic Pleasure Horse. She was more forward than she was in this photo, so a longer stride, but the headset would have been the same. Note a completely loose side check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:shocked she is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a mare just like Target's girl.





Joy has a very fancy trot...






But shows western. She lacks the ability to maintain the above trot. She also has a harder time collecting when she holds her head higher. With time, Joy might very well become a solid Country horse, as she builds strength and compulsion.















Here is a picture of my Country horse, Nitro, for reference.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, lovely horses, all of you!

Thanks for this interesting topic!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 26, 2011)

i think my Misty may end up being a country horse, but i cant tell till i actually hook her.


----------

